# disbelief a negative result



## hdn1975 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi, I haven't been on this forum really during my fifth and final painful cycle but todaygot a BFN, I have convinced myself I was pregnant and I am in disbelief, what do I do now? Will I really never be pregnant again? My dream  seems over, I am shell shocked, I want to scream,cry , hide myself in my bedroom and never come out. That's it , it's over 
Help x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh HDN.  I wish that I had some wise old words of wisdom for you.  I don't think that there is anything that I can say other than send you a huge hug and say that it absolutely sucks.  

It isn't fair lovely that a baby so dearly wanted doesn't appear. I'm only 3 cycles in but this is our very last go and it sucks the life from you.  I'm not sure that accepting will ever happen or moving on, I just hope that every day gets a little kinder and easier for you.
So yes, scream, cry, lock yourself in...or everyone else out, behave disgracefully for just a little while because I think that you just have to.  You have to have that outlet before you can start to think about picking yourself back up again.

I'm so sorry xx


----------



## Lingyunli (Sep 18, 2013)

HDN- I am so sorry and I didn't want to read and run. your post really saddens me, please be strong, and why this is the last time you want to try? isn't because of financial reasons? if yes, then save it up again, if its not, then deal with it medically, I don't know where are you based?but I am starting my treatment in ARGC in London, I think they are the best in the country, why don't you book a consultation there asap and see whats their opinion about your situation? there is a lady who had done 22 times IVF before, I know thats too much, but  7-8 times is not uncommon, don't make that decision just yet. everything happens for a reason, and I believe, out there, every women has got their pains, a lot more than you, but we need to be strong and deal with it. 
the end of the day, we are healthy, we got family/partner/parents/friends who loves us. though, if our life is meant to be lived without a child, its still not the end of the world, look at those people who lost legs/arms but still manage to get on top of the life, look at the bright side darling. 

I wil be thinking of you. and sending you positive energies. I don't have a child, may never have one. my partner is 22 years older than me, no sperm. been with him for 14 years, not married. so, look, you might be in the much better situation than me. 

lots of love.
xxxxx


----------

